# If You Were An Animal Villager...



## Whisboi (Oct 18, 2017)

I've always been curious what people think about this! If you were an animal villager from the games, what species would you be, and what personality type? I'd say I would be a normal rabbit- however, if we can cross gender boundaries I'd certainly be lazy. 

Tell me what you folks think you'd be like!


----------



## Toot (Oct 18, 2017)

I'd be a Lazy Wolf. I love the wolf villagers and I'm lazy af. Lol. There's no way around it.


----------



## mitfy (Oct 18, 2017)

i'd either be normal or lazy

for species... probably a wolf or cat. 

https://www.proprofs.com/quiz-school/story.php?title=nje1njcw

though i just took this quiz and got elephant, hehe


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2017)

I think I would be a wolf, either with the personality peppy or uchi.


----------



## CaramelCookie (Oct 20, 2017)

Normal sheep for me!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 20, 2017)

I'd probably be a lazy wolf,


----------



## alpacalypse (Oct 20, 2017)

snooty! not entirely sure for species, but probably one of the shorter ones since i'm quite short in real life~


----------



## ShafferFamily5 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hm. If we could cross the gender norms I'd be a female cranky chicken with green and black feathers, tired looking eyes and glasses. :3 Catchphrase would be Snoozy.

*Tired face* "Oh. It's you. What are you up to tonight, snoozy?"


----------



## Spoon_Kitty (Oct 21, 2017)

I would probably be a normal cat~


----------



## Sheando (Oct 21, 2017)

I'd be an Uchi, for sure. Blunt and tomboyish, but also caring and sincere. As for species, I think I'd be a dog or a mouse.


----------



## splendidsplendoras (Oct 22, 2017)

I remember taking a quiz to see what animal you would be, and I got the koala villager...


----------



## KingofHearts (Oct 22, 2017)

You got: Cat!	

As a cat, you can be a little self-centered. You like a good stroke and attention from others, and are unafraid to purr and show your true feelings when you?re happy or not. You like to take time for yourself to recharge, but once you?ve got those batteries full you?re not afraid to go catch a few mice and climb a few trees. Which is metaphoric for how you show your true personality around other people in the outdoors. But you don?t pretend to be a different person around them; everyone knows this cool, collected side of you is just part of who you are.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 23, 2017)

pirate dolphin for sure.   i think the pirates are fifty percent jock, forty percent cranky, and ten percent lazy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

okay, i just took that test you guys linked, and i got cat.
no way-- i'm allergic to cats!

- - - Post Merge - - -

okay, i just took that test you guys linked, and i got cat.
no way-- i'm allergic to cats!


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 23, 2017)

I'd definitely be a smug black sheep.


----------



## xBlackRosex (Oct 23, 2017)

Either Normal Cat or Elephant, as i like them both a lot! I wish we had the option to Play as an Animal!


----------



## dreamii (Oct 23, 2017)

Uchi or Snooty Eagle.


----------



## Nightstar (Oct 23, 2017)

I got Cat on the quiz and I like that :3 I'd probably be Uchi, tbh.


----------



## Lars (Oct 24, 2017)

a cranky bull

i have a very monotone and sarcastic voice, which can be interpreted as cranky.
and i'm pretty strong.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

but in the quiz i was a cat


----------



## Awesomebrendan (Oct 24, 2017)

I would be a peppy duck

You got: Cat!	

As a cat, you can be a little self-centered. You like a good stroke and attention from others, and are unafraid to purr and show your true feelings when you?re happy or not. You like to take time for yourself to recharge, but once you?ve got those batteries full you?re not afraid to go catch a few mice and climb a few trees. Which is metaphoric for how you show your true personality around other people in the outdoors. But you don?t pretend to be a different person around them; everyone knows this cool, collected side of you is just part of who you are.


----------



## Annabloem (Oct 24, 2017)

I think I'd be a Uchi cat, probably


----------



## MayorAnistar (Oct 24, 2017)

uchi deer.


----------



## Whisboi (Oct 24, 2017)

mitfy said:


> i'd either be normal or lazy
> 
> for species... probably a wolf or cat.
> 
> ...



I forgot about these quizzes! Ideally I'd be a normal rabbit, but according to this I'd be an uchi koala. Which is still super cool!


----------



## thequeenofbees (Oct 24, 2017)

I think I'd be a horse or a cat, and I'd probably be uchi.


----------



## UnderWish (Oct 24, 2017)

I'd be an Uchi Wolf if I got the choice.
Buuut According to the quiz?
I'd be a monkey.
And according to a personality quiz I'd be an Uchi. Guess I know myself there, haha. xD


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 25, 2017)

mitfy said:


> i'd either be normal or lazy
> 
> for species... probably a wolf or cat.
> 
> ...



If it were up to me, probably a cat

Took the quiz and it told me I was a bird. The description fits me pretty well. My personality would probably be normal.


----------



## i love to sin (Oct 26, 2017)

I'd like to be a cat or a deer. 
According to the test I'd be a bird. Although the description was spot on, I'm not a huge fan or birds....


----------



## blue2kid3 (Oct 26, 2017)

I used to relate to Jay perfectly (blue jay that worked out all the time) now more like a mix between Apollo  (deff. Like Apollo from the movie) and pierce.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 26, 2017)

I think I would be a normal sheep. 

I could see myself as a sheep, they're so cute and fuzzy


----------



## Balverine (Oct 26, 2017)

I feel like I like most of the male personalities better lmao
maybe a smug deer because I am a TRASH HIPSTER???? lol

otherwise, probably a normal deer because I am boring <3


----------



## CinnamonKiss (Oct 26, 2017)

I think I'd be a female Cub, but I would have to cross over personality and either be Lazy or Cranky. I'm much more interested in being comfortable, but I'm also cranky because of my disability. 
5 years ago I would have been a Peppy Cat. Ah, how I've changed.


----------



## Arrow Daphne (Oct 26, 2017)

I would probably be a female squirrel or deer with either a Uchi or Normal personality.


----------



## LemonInator (Oct 27, 2017)

I took a quiz and I got a bird villager. I'd probably have a normal personality too


----------



## cornimer (Oct 27, 2017)

I think I would be a normal frog. Normal personality matches my personality the best and...well, I just like frogs


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 4, 2017)

isn't thread basically discussing fursonas
a cat maybe? I'd love to be an uchi but I'm probably more of a lazy lmao


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 4, 2017)

Probably a normal horse.


----------



## Cascade (Nov 4, 2017)

I'd love to become a bird


----------



## petaI (Nov 10, 2017)

i'd be a cat!!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Nov 10, 2017)

Cat or wolf... Uchi


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Nov 10, 2017)

I would be a lazy Fox, hands down ?ω?


----------



## LunarMochi (Nov 11, 2017)

I think my personality would either be normal or peppy and my species would be a wolf or a cat!


----------



## Tikikata (Nov 11, 2017)

A tiger-type villager, specifically a snow leopard (like Bianca)!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 12, 2017)

I think I would pick a squirrel or a horse because those villagers are cute to me. I'm not sure about a personality type though. Somebody quiet, but kind.


----------



## pocketbook (Nov 13, 2017)

I'd be Normal Deer or Sheep.


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 14, 2017)

I think I'd be a normal squirrel maybe?


----------



## Mirichan (Nov 14, 2017)

Probably an Uchi deer or mouse


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 14, 2017)

I'd probably be an Uchi (even though it is a female exclusive personality) lion.


----------



## Weiland (Nov 22, 2017)

Probably a lazy or smug. If I was a girl personality, I'd be normal or uchi.

My species: Hamster because I'm smol. Or a frog because I love water.


----------



## Mu~ (Nov 22, 2017)

Normal alligator.


----------



## duckykate (Nov 23, 2017)

cranky duck for sure


----------



## angiepie (Nov 24, 2017)

Either a lazy villager or a normal one. Probably a normal cat. :3


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 25, 2017)

I'd def be an uchi/lazy personality.
But as for what species, idk. Maybe an eagle.
Or a frog. agh ;v;


----------



## Hatsuko (Nov 28, 2017)

a lazy dogger


----------



## ~jennybean~ (Nov 29, 2017)

I'd probably be either a cranky or lazy cat ^^;


----------



## Sweetened Poison (Dec 1, 2017)

I've always gravitated towards Snooty or Cranky. Probably deer.
(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ ​


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 1, 2017)

Lazy cat that is black and white and has a gray tartan shirt as his original shirt.


----------



## PeachTea04 (Dec 3, 2017)

I would be Zucker, cuz i like his home, all that sushi man! Oh yeah I'm also very lazy too


----------



## ShinyFinderNoah (Dec 4, 2017)

I'd be a lazy Dog like Bones!


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 8, 2017)

I'd be a peppy squirrel. xD


----------



## John Wick (Dec 9, 2017)

I'd be Wolfgang. WW version.


----------



## exos (Dec 10, 2017)

An uchi cat!


----------



## Ackee (Dec 10, 2017)

i'd probably be an uchi or lazy sheep tbh..


----------



## quicktails (Dec 10, 2017)

Cranky Eagle for me.


----------

